# Lexington Jr League Saddlebred Show *Three Nights Left*



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

The Lexington Jr League Horse Show, held at the Red Mile Race Track in Lexington, Kentucky, is currently underway. Competition has been incredible so far and will only get better. 

The American Saddlebred Horse Association offers an online webcast of the event so that those who are unable to attend can watch from home. 

More information on the webcast can be seen here www.asha.net .


----------

